
Prototype low-cost house is 3D-printed using mud - vezycash
https://newatlas.com/wasp-gaia-3d-printed-mud-hut/56777/
======
matt_the_bass
I’m curious how this would be better than existing techniques in the countries
of interest. It seems like the listed limitations are quite large. Notice also
that the roof has separate timber supports. It appears the the walls are not
strong enough to support the roof.

